# Chance I'll land a job in Colorado Springs...how's the riding?



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm heading out for a job interview in a few weeks...and though I'm putting the cart 'fore the horse a bit, I can't help but start looking in to things. I've scanned Craigslist and the housing looks decent with some options up towards the mountains that aren't too spendy (looking to rent before buying). It would just be my girlfriend and I and we are mobile, not too much stuff to our name...so a smaller cabin or cottage would be fine. 

I've looked at the trail running there and that looks outstanding...after some elevation acclim of course. 

But what's the road riding like? Good bike shops? 

Any natural food stores or co-ops? Is it feasible to live outside of town (Manitou Springs or somewhere towards the mountains) and commute in? Other areas to check out if we'd like to be close to trailheads?


----------



## mister_e (Oct 30, 2007)

I lived in CO Springs for 25 years and cycled a lot. The drivers are typically bike friendly, and you can cycle all through town once you get to know your way around. 

Unfortunately, the town has grown a lot over that time. There are several bike paths, but they are fairly disconnected for long distance rides (25 mi. or more). The main streets are typically very busy with traffic (in a small town sort of way), but it makes for uncomfortable riding.

The typical weather pattern in the spring and summer months is for rain showers (or threats thereof) every afternoon between 2 and 6 pm., especially on the west side (Manitou).

Plenty of bike shops and overall a great place to cycle, just be prepared for its idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I lived there for about a year. Its weird and wonderful all at the same time. It has some of the best "in town" hiking anywhere. The mountains literally come right down into the edge of town. Many people commute from Manitou and even further up than that. Keep in mind that weather is very different with altitude. So a rainy day in town could be snow just a few miles west (higher up). Garden of the Gods is a great end of day ride at sunset. The Air Force Academy was the site of the 1986 World Championships and there is also the 7-11 Velodrome and Olympic training center in town. A few pro's, Creed and Pate base there so the roads rides can't be all that bad.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Any shops I should visit while I'm in town? Is Colorado Cyclist worth going to, or do they only have the online presence?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Cervelo-er said:


> Any shops I should visit while I'm in town? Is Colorado Cyclist worth going to, or do they only have the online presence?


Colorado Cyclist has a showroom and a few "bargain" racks. Its worth a few minute stop, but don't expect the feel to be like the catalog. Its in an industrial park and is sort of non descript. There are a few shops in the Springs ard are not unike many other stores. None really stand out in my opinion, others on this board may feel different. 
Now, if you want to venture to Boulder or Denver I can tell you about a few that are rather interesting. 
Have fun in the Colorado.


----------



## jimrolf (Sep 22, 2004)

*bike shops*

I'm a big fan of Pro Cycling off of Chestnut Drive, right off of Garden of the Gods. The service there is great and the bike mechanics know what they are doing.

jim


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Still waiting to hear about the job...hopefully this week. But both the GF and I fell in love with the place so much we are going to find a way to move there either way...it just might take until the spring depending on how things shape up. She has been looking for the perfect massage school...and the one in Co Springs is it...combine that with the cost of living (renting and eventually buying) and the lifestyle afforded there that we both love and it's really an easy decision to make. I found the people there to be extremely friendly in the places we went...and though I heard a bit more of the EIB network than I'm used to, it didn't feel like driving through Provo or anything. Local brewery was mighty tasty too. Anywhere that can turn out a Belgian Wit, a hoppy IPA, and a mighty fine stout has their isht together enough for me...the Mountain Momma co-op was sweet too.

Alright, I'll stop now. Thanks for the heads up on places to check out. I'll be back with more q's on riding in the area if/when we hear for sure.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Cervelo-er said:


> Still waiting to hear about the job...hopefully this week. But both the GF and I fell in love with the place so much we are going to find a way to move there either way...it just might take until the spring depending on how things shape up. She has been looking for the perfect massage school...and the one in Co Springs is it...combine that with the cost of living (renting and eventually buying) and the lifestyle afforded there that we both love and it's really an easy decision to make. I found the people there to be extremely friendly in the places we went...and though I heard a bit more of the EIB network than I'm used to, it didn't feel like driving through Provo or anything. Local brewery was mighty tasty too. Anywhere that can turn out a Belgian Wit, a hoppy IPA, and a mighty fine stout has their isht together enough for me...the Mountain Momma co-op was sweet too.
> 
> Alright, I'll stop now. Thanks for the heads up on places to check out. I'll be back with more q's on riding in the area if/when we hear for sure.



Send me a private message when you get a chance. I live in the NW part of Colo Spgs and I can address some detailed questions if you like.

I moved here from the Bay Area in 1982 for a 18 month job and never left. Yes, a bit conservative than most places, but the weather is interesting, the air clean, and commutes short for the most part. 

As for the riding, some high lights are:

1) Garden of the Gods -- A 5.5 mile loop with about 500 feet or so of climbing each time around. From my house in NW Springs, a nice 18 mile route

2) The Air Force Academy - Some challenging climbs, zoomer descents, clean streets, and not many cars.

3) Black Forest - NE Springs. It's where the miles live. 

4) And a host of others.

5 ) if you move out here, come ride with us. We leave at 8:30AM and go for 30-50 miles every Sunday morning. If you want a more challenging, hammerhead, beat each other into the ground kind of ride, there is one that leaves downtown Colo Spgs also on Sunday Mornings. A average ride for us is ~30 miles with 2500 to 3500 feet of climb over the trip. We're no speed demons, but move along at a respectable pace. 

As for organized rides, here are some:

Ride The Rockies. www.ridetherockies.com (been riding for 3 years and done this for all three of those years). Note that route changes each year.

Bike Tour of Colorado www.bicycletourcolorado.com Haven't done this one yet.

The Triple Bypass. Just west of Denver to Avon. 120 miles (I think) and three mountain passes. go here and follow the web site www.teamevergreen.org I'm targeting 2008 to do this one.

The Buena Vista Bike Fest (www.bvbf.org). Century ride from Buena Vista to Leadville. Only the first 60 miles are uphill!

The Copper Triangle. (www.coppertriangle.com) One day, four mountain passes, about 80 miles. 

The Iron Horse Classic. between Durango and Silverton. Try to beat the train (steam locomotive) to Silverton. www.ironhorsebicycleclassic.com 

The Elephant Rock www.elephantrockride.com 

The Colorado Rockies Mountain Bike Tour. A road bike tour. This will be their second year. 



Colorado Rockies Mountain Bike Tour -


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

jimrolf said:


> I'm a big fan of Pro Cycling off of Chestnut Drive, right off of Garden of the Gods. The service there is great and the bike mechanics know what they are doing.
> 
> jim


... other than drinking beer???


----------



## seanoc (Feb 17, 2007)

Definately live in Manitou, I lived there for a year and it is much nicer than living in town. Stop by Kinfolks to have a beer and talk to the bar tender. They know about where to ride and the shop has a great library of maps and books on hiking and biking in the area!


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

We really liked it in Manitou...and I think we did wander in to that beer shop...cool place.

I didn't get the initial job, but we're still trying to make the move...waiting until end of Feb I believe to save a little more money here and keep looking for work there.


----------

